# The boatman in the south, Wanna come play in my shop?



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

I haven't been on here for a while now but I wanted you guys to know that soon I will be picking up where my father left off and continue wooden boat building so I carry on the family tradition that has handed down for generations now. If any of you live in mid southern louisiana and want to come be part of the show then message me and you can come and have fun or learn the craft.

My plans with this is to start a business because everyone that sees my canoe wants it and I said to myself "I need to build and stock a few of these to sell" Now I plan on starting out with some canoes and kayaks, anything that's really affordable for anyone. Then I'm going to step it up a notch and start cold molding anything people want including small Yachts and create a website so anyone in the world can buy from me. All boats will be built on a commission basis and cash is king. They will pay for the materials before I start then they will pay the manufacturing fee to get it. I figured it would be dumb to just build something someone asks for because I could build it then they don't want it and I'm out the money for the supplies, so that's why it will be a commission basis. If you just spent a couple grand I think you'll come back and pay the rest for something you want instead of just giving up a couple of grand for nothing.

Our world really is coming to a point that we have to make use of a skill to make your way. Hell a point may come where we have to go back to barter and trade because of how our financial system is.

Again if any of you live in Lafayette Louisiana or surrounding area, you are welcome to come visit or get on board the boat machine.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish you luck. I spent a very enjoyable life doing just about what you describe. I've been retired now for over ten years but I still love to remember my boatbuilding years. Wooden boatbuilders are getting scarce, even were when I was doing it. I wish you success in carrying on the craft.
You may enjoy this blog

Paul


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

Paul, thank you for linking your blog. i'm sure that information will come in handy. I'll be doing chesapeake lightcraft and bear mountain type boats until I consult with enough clients to design my own unique boats and plans. I'll be getting a lot of my supplies from both those guys anyway.

Yes I will do my best to carry on the tradition but I need to find a woman that will help me start a clan of boys that I can hand it down to and hopefully some grandsons. Maybe I'll move to Ireland and try to start a clan, I'm sure we'll be building pirate ships and become pirates if I do that. Hell that's what I wanna do anyway.

I'm sure I will stay in touch with you to get advice and such from you if you have that amount of experience in strip building boats. I tried to hire on with F&S Boatworks but they don't need anyone. I figured it would be good to lean from some pros building 60' yachts with plywood with cold molding method.

I added you to my buddies so I can get to you and your blog

Thank you Paul,
Kevin Thompson


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hey there, might take you up on that offer one day bud. I live around Baton Rouge but come through Lafayette every now and again for work in the area.

Paul (Shipwright) is a Jedi master.


----------



## BigBrownLog (Mar 12, 2012)

lmao I like your enthusiasm for Paul, now I'll have to look through all his stuff. What you coming all that way for work for? It can't be oilfield cause were all sittin at home waiting for it to come back.

reading your profile I'm gonna guess you're a vet too.


----------

